# M6 Toll ripoff



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Reading the Norfolkline post reminded me of another height ripoff. In Aug we were pottering along the M6 just past Coventry, heading for Shrewsbury when on the radio traffic report announced congestion at Spagetti Junct (nothing new there then) So rather than be stuck in queues for hours we took the toll road. 

We got to the booths behind another Motorhome, a C Class. When it was our turn to pay We had £2.50 (I think) ready for a Car size ( which most Tolls usually are for Motorhomes) when the lady in the booth asks for £9!!! when we queried this, as you would, She said it was due to our height. (we come in at 2.9m over ariel) the same charge as for a lorry! Not even as a van but a lorry! 

So beware, don't take the toll road unless you want to pay through the nose or its absolutely nessessary! 

PS is it worth writing to the company?


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I made the mistake of driving through with a trailer on the back £18, and no option to turn round. :evil:


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

The quicker the toll road goes out of business the better. It is a trial to see if other routes should go the same way and everything is set up to get you to use it. The signs never tell you the M6 is clear. It is annoying that the toll is the priority road and the original M6 is the one joining the toll road, it is all designed to catch out the unsuspecting, if it goes bust it could become a normal road. The sooner the better.

Rant over


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have never been unluckey enought to have needed to use the M6 Toll in out van and dont intend to exept when I am at work when the company pay for it. 

On our recnt frist trip to France we went over a toll bride and were charged the car rate even though we gave the man the van rate he shouted us back to give us our change. If only it was like that in this country.

Richard...


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

The same stretch caught me out on a drive down south earlier this year. Sat-nav took me onto it, early hours of morning, unfamiliar with area. Only went a few miles - £9. Daylight robbery (if it wasn't night-time).


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

It caught me out in heavy rain late at night the first time I came up the M6 after the M6(toll) first opened. I think the planners where devious in the design whereby to stay on the main M6 carriaway you have to take the slip road off. The M6(toll) is now the primary route.

Personally, I've now stopped using that section of the M6 alltogether and now use the M1 - A50 dual carriagway - M6 coming from and going to the Northwest England.


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

Not long ago, I had a Suzuki Super Carry Van. You know the dinky toy one.
I went throght the M6 toll twice, and both times I had to pay the higher fee. They would not let me through as a car.
I live near the Dartford Tunnel, and find the M6 charges way, way out of line.

Dave


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Isn't that just typical of so many 'justifications' nowadays - eg gas price is going up because it is 'linked to the price of oil' - WHY? and when you can't answer that - UNLINK IT!!

Its clear to me that due to the height of a mh more erosion is caused on the underside of bridges which go over the toll road by air turbulence which is significantly greater than a car would produce hence the higher toll.

Simplest solution: vote the Scots Nats into power across England next time - first thing they did was get rid of Skye Bridge toll!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Somehow I managed to miss the M42 turn off and found myself on the M6 toll. I exited onto the A38 with my Twin and only paid the car rate. Not sure how I got away with that. I have noticed that the signs for the A5 are not as prominent as they were, and the A5 has been messed up with loads of roundabouts. I am sure this is all part of the M6 toll plan.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I always understood it that you were charged according to your taxation class??? ie weight?

Is there not a sign as you approach telling you the charges? if not they may be in breach of a law or something....perhaps this should be brought to the attention of one of those programs...


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

dont take the toll - the signs are designed to make you think you will be delayed unless you go on the toll

9 times out of ten its rubbish and the normal road is clear - or fast moving traffic


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Never use the Toll or the bottom corner M6. Come off at A5 (runs along the side of toll and in many areas has been done up. Pick up M42 and onto M40. Just as quick and a damn site cheaper.
M6 always busy where M6 and M5 join.

Don


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

In defence of tolls I have a N&B Flair 3.1 metres high and 7 metres long.

I expect to pay more if I am driving that, than my smart and also expect to pay more when towing

It is worth it for the ease, convenience and low traffic levels, no congestion and no back ups.

I would happily see a UK wide toll net work for those who are willing to pay for the privilege of easier driving.

I am in favour of road pricing, with tolls varying according to time of day, and season, ie bank holiday weeek ends

I am also in favour of each vehicle having a tracker and paying road tax and insurance based on what roads, what time of day, what area and how many miles, ie actual real usage and risk

I use the IOM boat frequently, so I am used to extortionate fares, Norfolk line seems a positive bargain compared with the most expensive travel here. but I can still do a return in winter for £99. The trick is to choose your dates, avoid bank holidays, half terms, the week after school breaks up and before it returns and special occasions, try to travel mid week, if you can. Book early, expect to pay more if late or busy,

Its just like easyJet and we don't complain about that. So Norfolk Line was expensive, so use another routre, that is where IOM is let down we have a monopoly and no choice


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

thieawin said:


> In defence of tolls I have a N&B Flair 3.1 metres high and 7 metres long.
> 
> I expect to pay more if I am driving that, than my smart and also expect to pay more when towing
> 
> ...


Would you be happy for this to be the case in the IOM after you have already paid your road fund licence, one of the highest fuel taxes in the world, VAT on top of the fuel tax, higher insurance premiums because of the number of uninsured unlicenced vehicles on the roads and tax raising cameras everywhere?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Going South on M6 never have slightest doubt as to whether I'm going on to the Toll road or not but coming North on the M42 from the M40 and going towards the M6 always unsure, haven't cocked it up yet but I'm sure I will someday.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

thieawin said:


> In defence of tolls I have a N&B Flair 3.1 metres high and 7 metres long.
> 
> I expect to pay more if I am driving that, than my smart and also expect to pay more when towing
> 
> ...


I'd love to k now where the approx £46 billionper year the govt reaps in from ALL motorists (who pay road fund duty) goes as I believe only a small proportion is spent on the roads. thats before fuel tax etc etc etc.

As for signage, There are sign giving the four categories, Car, Car and Trailer, Van and Lorry (rigid and bigger) each gave the price below. There was no signage to say that height came into the equation. I too thought eroniously that weight was the deciding factor.

Pete


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi i travelled on it for about 3 miles 3 years ago i exited through a booth and was charged £12 .00 i wont be caught again. 

DAVE


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*M6 Toll prices & measurements!*

Hi All.
Very interesting thread :wink: 
I thought the link below might be of use to people planning a trip past this area (I shall now avoid the toll) :idea:

http://www.m6toll.co.uk/pricing/vehicleclass.asp

Hope this helps someone  
Regards C


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*M6 Toll*

I'm pretty sure that there was some sort of protest, people being urged to email the M6 Toll authorities and complain about cost, a couple of years ago. During this I think it was stated that the Toll authorities reckoned that their prices were / are on par with the rest of Europe.

Now I'm not to most experienced euro traveller but judging from what I have done on toll roads over there I reckon I get more miles for my pound / euro. Well, it certainly felt that way.

Whilst in Norway last year we were told about them building their roads and then charging a toll until the money had been recouped and from then on it was free or a very reasonable toll was charged. This seemed like a good idea but if done over here I'm sure some way to rip us off would be found.

I too have continued on the M6 proper when the 'Congestion' sign has been on only to find that this is none or very little, I agree a rip of.

bill


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

As I recall the details of the construction of the M6 Toll it was a British Constructor using Australian money for an Italian Client who also owned Autostrada in Italy.
Of couse I could be suffering from a CRAFT moment which could cloud the issue!!!!
The tolls in Italy this year were better value than the UK £9 for 26 miles as I think that from the S.Austrian border to Lake Garda at Cisano was about €28 (490Ks)and from Peshiera to San Remo was €27.40 (396 Ks)


Ron


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The price of the M6 toll is a real rip-off. We have used the autoroutes in France and travelled several hundred miles for the same price our van would cost (£9 by day and £8 between 2300 and 0600).

Why is that - PFI - private companies building the roads and then being paid for 25 years as they are used. We have a PFI road near here (the A30) built and opened in 1999. It is noisy and very hard being concrete. At the time we were assured they would resurface it a.s.a.p., now we are told the noise has gone! Nit sure where'cos it seems the same whenever we use it. PFI built a road that will need little maintenance for 25 years (they hope) so the rewards are great.

We also have PFI schools in Exeter, unbearably hot and no opening windows, no wall displays allowed as Council does not own building and owners refuse to have them.

This is called progress?

We have used the Expressway from Orlando to Kennedy Space Centre in a hired RV, and mucked up the first toll booth. No problem, no staf there but really helpful attitude via link, cost minimal (cents not dollars), and easy. Oh for similar in UK!

We try hard to avoid M6 but it does take great care nt to get on by accident, it seems designed to catch you out.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

So, according the M6toll website, evrything above a car is £9 regardless?

I assumed before buying a MH that it was to keep slow moving traffic away from the toll road to keep it clear!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Penquin said:


> We try hard to avoid M6 but it does take great care nt to get on by accident, it seems designed to catch you out.


AND, the sign always says "M6 TOLL CLEAR".

NEVER "M6 TOLL CLEAR and so is the M6".


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I drove car on it last Friday, £4.90 one way IIRC... seemed a lot, and twice the 2.50 someone quoted earlier..

it was about 7pm


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

and the A38 and A50 junctions are very misleadingly signposted - we nearly got caught out twice this week.

but the effect on the _real_ M6 has been very beneficial. Those who choose to pay are being syphoned off, reducing the pressure on the rest of us. Even the M5 junction keeps flowing, and I am even prepared to do a return trip to Stoke on a Friday !


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

.....and another thing

having looked at the pricing chart, I see that a car (group 2) gets 22% discount for travelling at night, but my MH (group 4) only gets an 11% reduction.

Now what's that all about ?


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Jagman said:


> Isn't that just typical of so many 'justifications' nowadays - eg gas price is going up because it is 'linked to the price of oil' - WHY? and when you can't answer that - UNLINK IT!!
> 
> Its clear to me that due to the height of a mh more erosion is caused on the underside of bridges which go over the toll road by air turbulence which is significantly greater than a car would produce hence the higher toll.
> 
> Simplest solution: vote the Scots Nats into power across England next time - first thing they did was get rid of Skye Bridge toll!


All bridge tolls - not a single one now in Haggisland !
and no clamping


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I would be tempted to argue the case. Let the traffic build up. Hold your ground. Ask to speak to a supervisor. Ask to see a copy of the regulations and read them slowly........bet they let you through at the car rate "just this once"


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

AberdeenAngus said:


> I would be tempted to argue the case. Let the traffic build up. Hold your ground. Ask to speak to a supervisor. Ask to see a copy of the regulations and read them slowly........bet they let you through at the car rate "just this once"


Hmmm! Do you for obstruction more like! 

Yes, it's a rip-off. I was told that for my 7m MH towing a Smart I would have to pay £18. EIGHTEEN POUNDS!!! 8O 8O 8O

To/from M42, the A5 is OK. To/from the M1, the A50 (links to M6/J15) is very good. Non-toll M6 is very variable in my experience, but almost anything is better than being so extremely ripped-off. £18!!!

As for the poster who likes the idea of tolls everywhere and road pricing - well, to be honest I can see that we may have to move to road pricing eventually or accept gridlock, but rip-offs like this will make a civilised and fair solution much more difficult; hopefully people won't put up with private sector rip-offs being foisted on them on so large a scale.

At least their business is in decline. Putting them out of business may be the only good outcome of the economic situation. The French farmers would be out in their tractors blocking the damn thing off.

Roger


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I used the M6 last Wednesday and the signs were correct, It was stop/start all the way from Junct 11 down to junct 8.
I can't understand people saying they "strayed" onto the M6 Toll, surely there are enough signs approaching the junction.
As for the A5/M42 route, when we have used the M6 Toll road in the car the M42 has always been stationary when we have got to the end of the toll road.
I agree its a big rip off, but I am afraid we are going to see more of them.

Cheers Sid.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

AberdeenAngus said......

_I would be tempted to argue the case. Let the traffic build up. Hold your ground. Ask to speak to a supervisor. Ask to see a copy of the regulations and read them slowly........bet they let you through at the car rate "just this once" _

I did this last year but the guy in the toll booth insisted that it was not up to them. He said computers take a number of measurements as you approach the booth and puts the price into the machine. Not sure if I believe him or not.
Sid


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

roger-the-lodger said:


> AberdeenAngus said:
> 
> 
> > I would be tempted to argue the case. Let the traffic build up. Hold your ground. Ask to speak to a supervisor. Ask to see a copy of the regulations and read them slowly........bet they let you through at the car rate "just this once"
> ...


Hi
What comes to my mind with people of this country is, selfishness [only concerned with themselves] back bone and sheep. There are a few exceptions but not many just look at the fuel protest and you will have your answer.
My opinion


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

SidT said:


> As for the A5/M42 route, when we have used the M6 Toll road in the car the M42 has always been stationary when we have got to the end of the toll road.


Yes, I agree, the M42 is often very badly congested, especially the bit past the NEC. All I meant is that if you're using either the M6 Toll or the M6 through Birmingham, there's a good chance you're travelling between the M6 North of B'ham and either the M42 or the M1 (in whichever direction). So if you are using the M42 it will be blocked whether you use the Toll or the A5. If you want to avoid the Toll, the A5 is an alternative to the non-toll M6 through Birmingham and is worth considering from my own experiences. If you're to or from the M1 and the Northern M6 the A50 is an excellent option if you can avoid rush hour at Stoke.

It's difficult to avoid congestion getting between the M5 and M6 by any route and between the M6 and M40 it's a long way round via the M5/M42 and probably congested anyway. But anything you'd want to use the Toll for - well, there seems to be a reasonable alternative that is free, if a little more time-consuming.

Roger


----------

